# HVAC Position



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Please send me a pm if you are looking for a long term HVAC Job in Pcola. Must have strong industrial and or residential experience, basic certs. Geothermal experience a definite plus. Pay DOE, very competitive, excellent 401k and excellent benefits.

:usaflag


----------

